# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  προβλημα ηλεκτρικης σκουπας

## XALOULIS90

παιδες ενα περιεργο φαινομενο μου συναιυει σημερα με την ηλεκτρικη σκουπα :Huh: ...μια στης 10 να παρει μπρος απο το κουμπι on-off και παιρνει μπρος πατωντας το κουμπι που μαζευει το καλωδιο και σβεινη απο εκει και μαλιστα μερικες φορες τραβοντας το καλωδιο σβηνει και αναβει μονη της ................ :Blink: 
το θεμα ειναι οτι απο καπου γεφυρωνεται και ευτηχως που ειναι πλαστικη και δεν μας χτυπησε το ρευμα ....η ερωτηση μου ειναι εχετε ξαναακουσει τετοιο προβλημα ..........???
και λεω να την ανοιξω μηπως και την επισκευασω ..........
ακουω γνωμες...... :Confused1:

----------


## xampos

Μάλλον είναι κομμένοπ το καλόδιο κάπου ή δεν κάνει καλή επάφή εκεί πουτ τερματίζει το καλώδιο ή στο φις.

----------


## ikaros1978

ε ανοιξε την μην φοβασαι!..λογικα θα ειναι οφθαλμοφανες το προβλημα!με το που θα βγαλεις το καπακι θα δεις κατευθειαν τι παιζει

----------


## XALOULIS90

ok παιδες θα την ανοιξω και θα σας πω τι προβλημα υπαρχει απλα ειπα μηπως ετυχε και σε καποιον αλλο ......

----------


## spirakos

Σιγουρα  η σακουλα φταιει .. αλλαξε την και εισαι οκ





Πλακιτσα!

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλημέρα.
  Όπως τα περιγράφεις, γνώμη μου είναι πως υπάρχει, χαλαρή συνέχεια τροφοδοτικών αγωγών.
  Αν πας στην αντικατάσταση του καλωδίου, με κάποιο τρόπο εξασφάλισε (*) την υπάρχουσα τάνυση του ελατηρίου της πομπίνας του καλωδίου.
  (*) Αν έχεις σε κάτι αμφιβολίες, βγάζεις φωτό ( αφού είναι ορατή η πομπίνα )  και εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## XALOULIS90

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδες θα επανερθω οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεσω .....

----------


## tzem

Μάλλον κάπου διακόπτετε το καλώδιο σου.

----------


## XALOULIS90

ολα καλα βρηκα το προβλημα στο σημειο που τυλιγεται το καλωδιο στην αρχη μετα ακριβως απο το μοτερ ειχε κοπη ο ουδετερος το ελυσα το αλλαξα και ολα κομπλε πιο πολυ ρουφαει  απο οταν την αγορασα ... :Tongue2: 
ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας για την βοηθεια... :Rolleyes:

----------


## ikaros1978

Ωραια! οπως λεει και το ρητο ΄΄οτι κατασκευαζεται απο ανθρωπο..μπορει να επισκευαστει απο ανθρωπο!΄΄

----------


## XALOULIS90

χα χα πολυ ωραιος.......

----------

